# Braid over Classic?



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Is the braided line worth paying extra for? if so, what's the most reliable line for a reasonable price? 

thanks


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

It has it's purposes. For light tackle fishing for large fish it can't be beat. It isn't cheap, but lasts forever compared to mono which needs to be replaced every 3-4 months if used regularly. I have reels that have had the same braid on them for 7+ years, and it still works great. For price it's hard to beat Tuf-Line.

Nathan


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Absolutely worth it. 

If you're casting, Suffix is tops. Softer, smoother, less wind knots and easier to tie.

Bottom fishing, Power Pro, strongest out there for the $.


----------



## baitcasterbpy20 (Aug 10, 2010)

Powerpro


----------



## sight fisher 131 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its worth it but when I use it, which I use powerpro I always seem to get windnots.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

FINS!!! been using it for almost a year now and love it...very little wind knots and round..i think hotspots carries it locally or get with me and i can get you some


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been using the newly released Momoi braid and I absolutely love it. It is supposed to be the roundest braid out there. It has great knot performance and comes in a bright blue color. I have been using it for the past 6 months in a top shot configuration and have been very pleased. I am currently unable to use it without a top shot due to an injury I incurred last summer fishing. But I have plans on using it all the way to the leader next year.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Spiderwire Stealth Is what I would Reccomend for Lightweight.


----------

